# Jetter recommendations?



## Plumbtastic1 (Jul 5, 2014)

I am considering purchasing a portable gas jetter. I realize that the trailer varieties are far superior. I just don't have the $. Are the portable ones like Ridgid has any good or not worth having? Is there a better brand? I'm looking to spend less than 5k. I hope to own a big boy (US jetter) in a year or so.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Jetters Northwest makes good stuff


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

Will said:


> Jetters Northwest makes good stuff


Jetters Northwest 100% if your looking for a smaller unit. US Jetting if you want a big boy.


----------



## plungerboy (Oct 17, 2013)

IWe got our jetter in January and it's 90% paid for now. We haven't done much advertising for it yet. Just explaining the difference to the customer. 

My recommendation is buy it now and buy it larger than you originally wanted. Get one to grow into rather than out of. 

If you want to PM Me i can share the story.


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

Is this a good jetter? Been starting to look for them, guys asking 10grand http://www.spartantool.com/model-758-hydro-jetter-skid-mount-products-14.php?page_id=176#tabs


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

JNW as stated before. Bought mine a few months back. Mainline auger hasn't been off the truck more than a handful of times since I got it


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

Hillside said:


> Is this a good jetter? Been starting to look for them, guys asking 10grand http://www.spartantool.com/model-758-hydro-jetter-skid-mount-products-14.php?page_id=176#tabs


It all depends on what your looking to do with it. That particular jet will limit your ability to do larger lines. It will also take you longer to clear blockages in lines as opposed to something with more psi/gpm.


----------



## Hoosier Plumber (Nov 28, 2013)

Do these jetter companies offer training? 

We want to buy one soon and the concern is never having used one.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Hoosier Plumber said:


> Do these jetter companies offer training?
> 
> We want to buy one soon and the concern is never having used one.


Take a look here...

It could be said they have a vested interest in your success....
Damn Good Course!


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

I think if you are going to go small get a cart. That's not a bad looking unit but you are going to wish it had more balls


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

Redwood said:


> Take a look here... It could be said they have a vested interest in your success.... Damn Good Course!


Wow us jetting makes some really badass stuff. Has anyone on here ever jetted with 5-6000 pis?


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

I'm about to try. My 5.5 gpm 5000 psi jetter just came in about an hour ago.


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

Very nice. 3/8" hose?


----------



## plungerboy (Oct 17, 2013)

gear junkie said:


> I'm about to try. My 5.5 gpm 5000 psi jetter just came in about an hour ago.


Congrats on getting a new toy.

Besides jeans and a tee shirt what other safety gear should you wear at that PSI? 

I get why "more is better" but what benefits is there at 5K PSI vs 3K PSI, I would imagine root cutting is better but what else is there. 

I couldn't imagine trying to pull 200' of hose at 5K. I have a hard enough time at 4K


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Nope. Going straight aussie style. Using 5/16 and 1/4 hose. No more 3/8 for me. Got the high pressure to account for pressure loss. I always wear safety glasses when jetting.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

plungerboy said:


> Congrats on getting a new toy.
> 
> Besides jeans and a tee shirt what other safety gear should you wear at that PSI?
> 
> ...


That's why I use a foot pedal. Makes it easy as can be.


----------



## allnone (Dec 4, 2010)

Just build one off a pressure washer. Will work great for a fraction of the cost.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

allnone said:


> Just build one off a pressure washer. Will work great for a fraction of the cost.



Cost is irrelevant as they will pay for themselves in no time. My $48,000 trailer jetter is very close to paying for itself as I approach 9 months of ownership.

Nothing like more power and more pressure............



David


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

dhal22 said:


> Cost is irrelevant as they will pay for themselves in no time. My $48,000 trailer jetter is very close to paying for itself as I approach 9 months of ownership. Nothing like more power and more pressure............ David


If you are jetting regularly this is true. I make at least as much as the monthly payment everytime I turn it on


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Unclog1776 said:


> If you are jetting regularly this is true. I make at least as much as the monthly payment everytime I turn it on


Zackly! :thumbup:


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Unclog1776 said:


> If you are jetting regularly this is true. I make at least as much as the monthly payment everytime I turn it on


Correct. My minimum jet fee covers my monthly payment. I did one on the 2nd so this month is already covered.


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

I'm fortunate enough I run it 3 times a day minimum. I'm sending this from passenger seat of the truck on the way to jet number 4 for the day


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Our jetters roll a full 1st shift, some on 2nd shift, 3rd shift on call, and weekends usually one on 1st shift, sometimes 2, with on-call after that...


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Redwood said:


> Our jetters roll a full 1st shift, some on 2nd shift, 3rd shift on call, and weekends usually one on 1st shift, sometimes 2, with on-call after that...



I'm no where near that big of a company.


david


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

My jetter rolls 24/7. It's mounted in the back of my truck


----------

